
Show HN: To-learn list and course reminders - dannyking
https://accredible.com/
======
stockninja
Awesome.

When evaluating MOOCS, I usually have a list of courses that sound cool, but I
haven't investigated yet. Once I investigate them a bit more, I put the good
ones on a much shorter list of classes which I actually plan to take.

Features to assist this process of narrowing down potential courses after
discovering them (beyond ratings) would help you offer a better product than
CourseTalk. Perhaps a calendar or multiple lists (interesting, will take,
currently taking, finished -- you get the idea).

~~~
bigsparky
I love this site, but it could use Ratings functionality. I want to know what
other users think about the courses.

~~~
dannyking
Agreed! We are working on this and it should be live before long. We are also
working with other sites to integrate their reviews into Accredible. Thanks
for the kind words!

------
atari_girl
Some related services you may want to check out:

[http://degreed.com/](http://degreed.com/) tracks and creates a scorecard
(like a FICO score) for lifelong learning

[http://www.mysliderule.com/](http://www.mysliderule.com/) is a pretty
comprehensive list of online courses / MOOCs

[http://www.coursetalk.com/](http://www.coursetalk.com/) has MOOC reviews and
ratings

~~~
dannyking
There's also:

[https://www.class-central.com](https://www.class-central.com) another good
list of online courses

[http://www.skilledup.com](http://www.skilledup.com) a very comprehensive list
of learning materials

We (Accredible) are attempting to focus more on high quality courses and then
on guiding the user through the learning process by helping with organization
of your work, connecting you with other learners and creating portfolio
credentials that you can link to from your LinkedIn profile or CV. See
[http://accredible.com/what_is_accredible](http://accredible.com/what_is_accredible)
for more info!

------
Inufu
It would be awesome if there was a way to specify my knowledge in certain
fields, and filter out all courses that are too basic. As an example, I'm not
interested in seeing dozens of "Introduction to Computer Science" courses, but
I would be interested in a more advanced course on Artificial intelligence.

~~~
otoburb
Perhaps integration between this site and Metacademy would fit your needs.
Metacademy was discussed in a different HN thread[1] recently, and is
especially relevant to your query because it seems that the seed topics are
machine learning and probabilistic AI.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617683)

~~~
dannyking
We'd be totally up for that, Metacademy is fantastic - saw them yesterday too
and had fun looking around. They seem to be very focused on Machine Learning
at the moment, but could certainly make a great synergy once they've expanded
their focus a little.

------
ZenPro
If you could somehow organise a calendar functionality so that I could just
log in and see my daily/weekly requirements that would be a massive tipping
point.

I would happily pay for that. The clunky export to Google Calendar does not
work that well and it relies on tutors have the file for import to begin with.

I typically partake in 2-3 MOOCs and another personal dev course at the same
time.

Calendar type functionality = my $$$

Great product BTW. Love it.

~~~
dannyking
Thanks! Yes that would be great - we've thought up some similar ideas too.
We'll start working on it :)

------
zodiac
In addition to reminding me when the course starts, could you remind me of
homework/quiz deadlines as well?

~~~
dannyking
This would be awesome. We are trying to work out the best way to do this
(ideally we'll partner with the MOOC providers) but it is certainly on our
upcoming feature list!

~~~
PeterWhittaker
If the information is available, why not offer to add it to someone's
calendar?

------
axomhacker
Love it. However, is there a way to add past courses to my "records"? When I
try to add the past iteration of a course to my wall, it adds the next
iteration.

~~~
dannyking
Ah sorry about that - that's a bug. You should be able to add previous
iterations of a course if you select the 'show past courses' checkbox. Will
look into this and fix asap - UX for this does need some work too :)

~~~
axomhacker
Thanks for checking in and the quick responses!

Yeah, I selected the 'show past courses' checkbox and selected a course that
was over a year ago. If you are looking for specific data points for the bug,
it was the Coursera "Machine Learning" class.

~~~
dannyking
Ah thanks for that info, that helps!

------
davmar
cool - i just used it to search for a course i need some people to take.

there may be a bug - i searched for "change management" and it returned the
same course twice with different titles.

[https://www.accredible.com/courses/9692](https://www.accredible.com/courses/9692)
[https://www.accredible.com/courses/10113](https://www.accredible.com/courses/10113)

thanks!

~~~
dannyking
Thanks for letting us know, we'll look into it... looks like that's a bug!

------
elleferrer
This is really nice guys. Great work. This solves the problem of keeping track
of all the MOOC courses. I'm looking forward to using it.

~~~
ambitionvc
I agree!

------
smokestack
Looks great. The majority of the classes I plan to take are on MIT OCW. Are
there plans to add it?

~~~
dannyking
Yep! That's one of the next we plan to add.

------
spacesword
Love it, any plans on adding Lynda and TutsPlus courses?

~~~
dannyking
Lynda support is coming soon, just added TutsPlus to our list!

~~~
suyash
I would suggest not adding TutPlus and Lynda since every thing would be
jumbled up (all course formats). Please have a clear way to filter out Free
courses from the Paid ones.

------
EGreg
This is what the courses have been missing!

------
stevenmays
404

~~~
dannyking
Sorry about that - should work now!

------
vitaluha
Looks awesome!

------
wasyl
> Password is too short (minimum is 8 characters)

Dammit! Let me choose my own password!

~~~
dannyking
Sorry about that - yeah I agree... will change that soon!

------
arnaudbreton
Will be useful to me!

